# Show your pet(s)



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I am sure there was probably a post at some point regarding pets. Show your pets. Here is mine His name is Sam. He is a Leopard Gecko. They are generaly found in Iran. He it's crickets and pinkies(baby mice) and silk worms. He does not bite, is very hardy and I occasionaly bring him out of his tank


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

He's beautiful - looks very healthy. How long have you had him?


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Just over a year. I got him when he was a baby. We thought he was a girl for ahwile. We named him Sam because we were unsure and Sam is a pretty good unisex name. I have never owned a Gecko before. I really prefer snakes but my wife didn't want one, so we compromised on a Gecko. They are really just snakes with legs


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Here are my two fellas (really the wife's).










They are both Devon Rex cats, the 'red' is named Martini, the 'blue' is Keats.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is my son's cat, a Siamese/Tabbly cross named "Neo".

He has a grey half sister whose name is "Trini" but she is allusive and not photo friendly.










Cheers


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

This is my cat 'Hey', in a commercial made for MOTV (Which is trying to get back on it's feet, so mebbe someday the commercial will get used!)

Anyway, it's not for everybody's sense of humor, but I don't know where the pictures are to post!

http://www.emotionent.com/video/motv_hey.mov


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I have two Himalayan cats. They have a wonderful, affectionate nature - it's almost like having two teddybears running around the house. I've already posted these pics in the Photography thread, but here they are again.

Molly (Tortie-Point Himalayan, female, 3 yrs. old)









Kobi (Seal-Point Himalayan, male, 6 yrs. old)









Sleepin' the day away as usual...


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

My 11 month old lab Einstein,


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hard to get close ups on fish.  
There's 30 or so denizens in there including some sizeable and gorgeous cats and a 10" fire eel that comes up and begs like a puppy when he's hungry.

If anyone has uploads they want posted send them over.  

My daughter has a camera shy hedgehog who rock and rolls the night away on his wheel. Very cute and loves cashews.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

If I remember right you have a nice rainbow shark macdoc. I had one for a bit they are fiesty little things. I ended up giving it to my brother and it died recently.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Oh, what the heck. Here's a picture of the dogs of a friend of mine & her husband, who live in Upstate New York. I love these pooches to bits!


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I want a pug! or a Shar-Pei... but right now, I have none


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I love Pugs! My friends' pug is such a character (oh but aren't all our pets characters!) - a very happy little wiggle-bum that seems to do nothing but strike endearing poses all day long. You look in her eyes and just melt...


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

I used to have a kitty.










iG/<


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Here are my girls -- Cavalier King Charles Spaniels Daisy








Lili (tricolour)








and Bearded Collie Chloe demonstrating how Beardies defy gravity.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

My Cavaliers watch TV! (actual photo, no kidding.







[/IMG]


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

We have a Black Lab/Rotti cross named Riley, pictured here with his kitty.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Great thread! I love this stuff!  

Okay...now that you've all finally seen MacNutt on the "mugshot" thread.....does anyone want to see MacNutt's cat?

(Like me, he has serious attitude. Trust me on this.)

If so...then send me an email addy via PM and I will send you the photo. You can post it here if you like.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

> If so...then send me an email addy via PM and I will send you the photo. You can post it here if you like.


Okay, let's all chip in and get this man an FTP account or something. 

What is up with that? I'm all for 'old' people using computers and stuff, but I mean how hard is it to load up iDisk and dump an image in there? 

C'mon now, it can't be that tiring and menatlly exhausting can it? Perhaps you should up the 'Geritol' or start downing more 'Boost'.....
















I just wanted to try that on in case we ever have that F/D talk in some skanky diner somewhere back in the swamp. Oh!  

I'm looking for my kitty kat pics....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

We'll have that chat someday, Gretchen. Count on it.   

And I've taken the liberty of sending you the picture of my little kitty cat. Post it here if you'd like.

He's only about half grown. I call him "Trigger". He is adapting well to his field training.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you have Shaw/Rogers/Telus? They all give free webspace. If not, a yahoo account will do.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

No editing, sorry ....

Are you f****' kidding me? Do you want me to post that??

That's the funniest f*****' thing I've ever seen!!!























There are no emoticons here big enough!!!

Sorry about the bad words.... 

[ August 28, 2004, 10:47 PM: Message edited by: Heart ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

What...you don't like my little kittycat?  

He's a fluffy little darlin...and is learning his tradecraft from an old master. Who'd ever suspect a fuzzy grey cat once the deed is done?
















Stroke of brilliance on my part. At least that's what The Director of my section seems to think.

I've just gotta keep him out of countries where cats are considered "food".


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, I am always told that curiosity kills the cat.......


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Okay... here it comes....

All I can think is Mr. JFP...  

Gawd..... 

[ August 28, 2004, 09:39 PM: Message edited by: Gretchen ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Curiosity may have killed some other cat...but not this one. He watches his "six' pretty closely.

And "curiosity" would be more than likely to come away with a sucking chest wound after confronting this little Mo-Fo.  

That's my _BOY!_


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Here we go again. Image is not loading. A re-run of last evening....it'll probably take the combined efforts of three or more ehmaclanders to get this picture to post.

(now do you understand why I don't even bother to TRY this stuff on my own??)


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Actually, I was the "curious" one...you promised me I would just love your cat.....only the picture didn't come thru from Gretchen.....so this "cat's" curiousity is still "killing " her......


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I think you just do this to torment people


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm sorry there was a grey screen of death.

My PB is now a twisted wreck in the corner of the studio...

[ August 28, 2004, 09:40 PM: Message edited by: Gretchen ]


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

[ August 28, 2004, 09:38 PM: Message edited by: Gretchen ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

That's my fuzzy little buddy!  

(He's a pretty good shot too! And he's only half grown.)


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm comin' out there and kick yer ass!!!

DON'T PUT SPACES AFTER THE IMAGE NAME BEFORE THE .JPG!!!

I hate people that do that!!!! I'm think I've totally lost it, I ftp stuff all the time...Geez....









Hence the 'new' name of your kitty!!!
















STUPID PowerBook!!! 

Damn...where are my meds again?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

When did you get my email address????? That pix was sent to me ages ago!!!!! Did I forget you???? How did THAT happen?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

That has to be a Christmas card for the Humane Society....


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I've actually been trainin the little dude to hate beards and he absolutely FREAKS when he even smells a cigar (I won't tell you how I accomplished this...you'd hate me forever)









I've also made a point to always train him to respond to spoken commands in Spanish. Not english.

Now can you figure out what devilish task this little dude is being trained for? Think hard.

(This kind of stuff gives CubaMark bigtime night sweats. Watch and see...)


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

All this melodrama to put the cat sniper here, when it can just be Googled:

http://images.google.com/images?q=cat+sniper&ie=ISO-8859-1&hl=en
























iG/<


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Dad! I think Mom's talking to you...


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

So somebody managed to take a photo of my well-trained pussy, and then post it on the 'NET. Big Deal

Happens to strippers all the time.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

macnutt, you remind me of the army officer in doctor strangelove who will only drink pure grain alcohol because he thinks the commies are trying to poison him!









funny stuff, btw


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I think this thread is now pooched.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I prefer rubbing alcohol mixed with some fresh squeezed orange juice. Got more of a kick.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Message to Doug....

Pussy!









I just want to see how much longer I can get away with this nonsense before the Mayor steps in and throttles my sorry ass.

Could be any moment now.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

I appolgize for my more 'manic' posts while trying to get the 'kitty' online. My PB bit it. That nice 'grey curtain of death' right in the middle of transferring.

Just kidding about the 'corner' comment, well it got tossed on the the couch that's here.

Crap another reinstall...


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Why would it get turfed? It's all just fun and games. No one is hanging anyone, or does he have a serious 'kitty' thing?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Our good Mayor is pretty serious about decorum and politeness. He gives us a fairly long leash (he certainly has given ME a fairly long leash) but...eventually he will tug us back, smack us around a bit, and clean up the debris.

Which is how I trained "Trigger", BTW.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I think this thread is now pooched.


was that a pun?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> He gives us a fairly long leash


another one!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

....(long drawn out)....... uuuuuuuuuuuugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Ah crap!!!...You mean it's too late to post my pet?

Time to just let the thread get crapped on again...Damn!

D.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

That was hilarious dave...























Well here's mine....just out of the water, waiting for the stick to be thrown again. His name is Sergeant and he's three years old. We couldn't have picked a more inappropriate name...he's the biggest suck in the world. But Sergeant was my mother's maiden name (she's Scottish and so is the breed of the dog...so we figured it would be a good boy's name)

I couldn't get a dog that would *clash* with my hair now could I. (I won the fight against the husband...he wanted a black lab...but I told him it would clash with my hair. LOL!







just kidding. But I *did* end up getting my way  (A golden retriever puppy is hard to resist when it's sitting in your lap....much like a redhead!! lol... He didn't have a chance.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Golden Retreivers are Scottish?  

I was not aware of this.

Border collies, and Shelties and Collies, sure. (They are some of the smartest dogs, after all. Which fits quite nicely.)

But Goldens?  

News to me.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Besides...

My cat "Trigger" would take him down with a single round to the head. From a second floor window across the street. I've trained him well!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

a butterfly could take down my dog macnutt. It ain't news to me. He's a lover, not a fighter.

"The breed originated from a series of matings carried out by Lord Tweedmouth from 1864 onwards. The starting point was his acquisition of a good looking yellow coloured Flat Coated Retriever which he took to his estate at Guisechan, near Inverness in Scotland."

http://www.goldenretrievers.co.uk/bhistory/

now you know.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

It would appear there's trouble at the window Macnutt! Better call kitty...


----------



## darklighter (Aug 29, 2004)

This is a pic of my cat Shadow ..


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Here's another pic of my Gecko. A little closer.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

My old tomcat, doing his dinner dance:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Whoa, I'm gone for a weekend anniversary getaway and look at what I miss.  

Here are pics of my miniature dachshund, Captain Jack:

Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7


----------



## skinnyman (Oct 25, 2003)

Well, here's my guinea pig/chameleon cross:










Where'd she go?  










Her name is Ellesmere. She's a year old guinea pig who I miss very much cause I'm at University now  

Oh well, I'll get to see her in a week...oh, and my family too









[ September 10, 2004, 11:40 PM: Message edited by: skinnyman ]


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

posted by The Doug


> I love these pooches to bits!


Of course you do! 2 of the 3 are boxers! You can't not love them!


Here's my babies

Vegas @ 2 years









My Sparky cat









[ September 16, 2004, 01:49 PM: Message edited by: Digital_Gary ]


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Here is my brown patched tabby American Shorthair spay... GRP, RW Sol-Mer Summer Rose of Kitao. She retired from the CFA show circuit a few years back.

Just realized she'll be 8 years old this month. Where did the time go?


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

My "heritage" tortoise, Ester. Ester is older than me and my parents got him (don't ask how they found out he was male) before I was born back when you could get these guys. He is from the Brazilian Rainforest - this page has info on him: http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gdenticulatacare.htm 

Ester used to come to my Kindergarten classes to show the kids and he came there all through my time in elementary school. I jokingly used him in a university German class (a picture of him) in a speech _Ester ist meine Schildkrote_ to break up the standard speeches about trips to Germany. The pic was hilarious too because he was a baby on a lamb skin rug like a human baby picture!



















Then there is my black lab - I've had labs all my life from the age of 4.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Meet Slowpoke - our Corgi cattle-dog. Ha! She's great with a tennis ball and can dribble a soccer ball much faster than I. Very gentle beast.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manny, you committed the #1 sin of doxie ownership -- letting your doxie see you digging in the garden. I doubt your mini shall find many badgers in the wheelbarrow. Still, I loved the pic of him sleeping.


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

Here is a pic of my niece and her puppy Diesel. I have to locate a pic of my 2 cats.

Wanted to share this one as it turned out really good.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Everyone - meet Tobi. Tobi - meet everyone. Three legs and one eye and never stays still. The first time we met, he bit me. He's not mine but is my daughter's.


----------



## m_gear (Jul 12, 2004)

Heh, hosted right from home, pictures of the two cats I live with:

This one is Babes, she's pushy and quite rotund, but oh-so-cute:









And the other one is a timid lil thing, Ally:








I wuv them both!

Sorry if the links break, I'm hosting off my G5 @ home.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Here's a picture of Stella, my friends' three-year-old Pug. Stella is such a sweet and adorable li'l pooper it's almost heartbreaking.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

The pug is cute but i still prefer the boxers in your other post 

[ September 16, 2004, 01:54 PM: Message edited by: Digital_Gary ]


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

I would agree on the Boxers. I guy I used to hang out with yrs ago had two. They were a handful at times, almost knocked me over.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I have an excellent pic of my little dawg Data... but I can't seem to figger out how to post it. 

Advice? help? 

I think it's so cute I had to draw it - I might be a bit biased tho.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Mucho thanx Digital Gary. 

The pic is dark - mostly because I had to make it small and didn't want to mess around with it in photoshop cause it's stored on my pc and acess crap... lazy me. 










here's hoping this works!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've posted pics of Stella, the Pug of my friends in upstate NY. Well, friends of _theirs_ have just joined the burgeoning ranks of Pug owners thanks in no small part to Stella's magical influence.

Meet Elvis. He is 6 weeks old, and will grow up to be a big boy. Big for a Pug, that is.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is a snapshot our daughter took of our dog Rosie. We gopt her at the spca 2 and a bit years ago. She's pretty nuts sometimes. We gotta get her to a dog trainer but we can't afford it roght now. She's one of those smart dogs who can understand english and spell.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is one of our cats, Ashes, in his favorite spot to snooze lately... The recycle bin in my office!









________
herbalaire


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

This is a pict of my cat Sassy being sweet and cute but at 3am she's akin to the devil as she intends to make as much noise and trouble as possible at this early hour of the morning.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Maggie, one of my brother's three cats:









Tyrone, my sister's dog:









Thunder, who owns a buddy of mine:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I have two cats. Both were rescued from the SPCA. This dusky black lady is my absolute favorite. I just love the white whiskers on a black background. And she totally adores me, as well.

When I first went to the pound, she jumped up on my chest and tucked her head under my chin and purred like crazy. Right off the bat. The SPCA lady was a bit surprised...because this was a rather "shy cat", as she saw it.

I guess it was love at first sight, for her. For me too.

She is sitting across the back of my chair as I write this. With her tail hanging down across my right shoulder, and her head nestled on my left shoulder, right beside my head. She's giving me a full power body-hug right now. She is purring and drooling as we speak...happy as any cat could ever be.  

I just love this little critter. She's my very best buddy in the whole world.

Allow me to present...... Moonshadow.   











[ September 25, 2004, 03:07 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

OHFERCRYINOUTLOUD!!  

Why does this sort of thing NEVER work for me...even when I follow the instructions down to the letter...and even when I have just managed to post a photo using this very same method only a day or two ago??!!??

**&&%$^#@!!


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

> Why does this sort of thing NEVER work for me...


Bad Karma?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's what you had:

http://.srv.fotopages.com/2/2462646.jpeg

I fixed it by taking out the dot in front of srv and changed the extension to jpg. You have to pay attention to the details.

http://srv.fotopages.com/2/2462646.jpg


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Thank you very much Gratuitous Applesauce!   

That's my Moon cat. My very best buddy.  

Two thirds of my long ranting five thousand-odd posts here at ehmac have been made with this very special fuzzy critter draped across my shoulders while I sit at the keyboard, bashing out my responses with two deft fingers.  

And...when I finally retire for the night...she always follows me down to my bedroom and sleeps on my pillow.  

Love this little cat.









[ September 25, 2004, 03:04 AM: Message edited by: macnutt ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...I went back to that earlier post and changed the "jpeg" to "jpg". I also deleted the dot in front of "srv", just like you said to do (even though this is EXACTLY the way I copied it from "fotopages"!)









It STILL doesn't WORK!

You can link to the image...but it doesn't post as an image here at ehmac.

What the HECK Am I doing wrong? And why the HECK is this so darned difficult??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just a thought Macnutt, try removing the spaces between the


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

seems to work for me


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Macnutt's cat looks like a neocon  Or at least he must have Stockholm syndrome from sitting on him while he's posted all that stuff.

Our cat's definitely a lefty attack cat, as you can see from the picture. Here, he's got the grandson of my Conservative/Reform voting neighbour pinned and is waiting for my instructions. I told him to stand down, after all he's only a kid and he could still possibly rebel against his upbringing and indoctrination.

Actually, and I'm not joking now, this crazy tomcat terrorizes all the other cats in the area, goes toe to toe with dogs and one night went tearing off after a racoon. The racoon actually ran, which I've never seen one do, and I went chasing after them both, hoping my guy didn't actually catch up with it. Bravery is often stupidity and the racoon surely would have ripped him to shreds if he had cornered him.

All that being said, he's extremely friendly and docile with people and never uses his claws on us.


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

A pair of huskies to keep me busy ...

Huskies make interesting pets. They're great with kids, don't bark a lot, and smart to boot. In fact huskies know exactly what you want when you give them a command ... they just couldn't care less.

This is our princess, Kiana
<img src=http://www.imagineeringart.com/Kiana.jpg>

and Takoda is just one of the boys
<img src=http://www.imagineeringart.com/Takoda.jpg>

Mike

[ September 25, 2004, 11:03 PM: Message edited by: Guinness ]


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Good looking hounds, Guinness!  

Bet they're pretty loyal too.

And I am certainly glad to see you back here. I've missed reading your well written and very well thought out posts here at ehmac.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I almost forgot about this guy!

He's a potbellied pig named "Curley" . He belonged to our neighbor...and like most of the domestic critters in this area, he used to wander from farm to farm each day for hugs and snacks. He was a regular visitor.  

Then, one day about a year ago, our neighbor informed us that she would be moving. To a place that wasn't quite "pig-friendly". She had noted that Curley seemed to be quite taken with us, and we with him. And...would we like to take him on as a permanent resident?

Me Mum was ecstatic. (She'd even planted extra carrots for this particular porker.)  

So...we got a pig.

The first photo is back when he was just visiting. That's my mom handing him a carrot. The second photo is of Curley after about a year of being spoiled rotten around here. My mom actually buys him canteloupe every week. Even when it's not in season (read...expensive!)

He is sunning his fat cantaloupe filled belly on a very nice summers day. Strange...he never wanders around the neighborhood anymore. Just eats and sleeps and make happy grunting noises.






















HOG heaven!


----------



## Guinness (Jan 4, 2002)

MacNutt
Yes they're loyal, and very protective, and boatloads of fun to boot. We're getting a small sled for them for this winter as the grandkids are finally old enough to enjoy it.

Sorry about having been away. I've dropped in every once in a while, but my business has been absolutely booming the past few months and I just haven't had the time to really participate. Maybe now ...
MIke


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The Fearsome Foursome, the only four Standard Wirehaired Dachshunds in Newfoundland and Labrador.
http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html

[ October 01, 2004, 01:27 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Doc: Check your link... I think you have one too many "http:"

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534734.html 

~

They are so cute!!!









We have a new friend whom we met through our obidience training with Jack -- Ollie, a mini strawberry blonde wire-hair Doxie. Extremely shy, and is 6 months old.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MannyP, yes, that worked. Merci. Here's another one entitled "We Stand on Guard for Thee" 

http://shw.fotopages.com/2534873.html


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

Cute dogs


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

That pig is crazy fat! 

Was at a fall fair recently and they had some wee little baby pot bellied pigs. OMG they were cute. Had their noses buried in the ground grunting away... 'root root root' 
too cute - turned out one of them was running in the pig races next to our sheep herding booth - they ran fast too!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Cute" is not a term I would use for them. Ruthless killers, vicious attack dogs, The Four Doxies of the Apocalypse, or Run For Your Lives!!! (which is what I yell out when we open the door and they stream out).

Still, we love them.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Daisy and Rootie
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536189.html 

Rootie and Daisy
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536190.html 

Little Daisy
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536191.html 
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536193.html 

Little Rootie
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536192.html 

Abby, Rootie and Jack
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536194.html

Smilin' Jack
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536316.html

Jack the Hunter
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536317.html

A tired Abby and Jack
http://shw.fotopages.com/2536318.html

[ October 01, 2004, 04:59 PM: Message edited by: Dr.G. ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Wonderful pics, Dr.G.!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nicely done Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

We were wondering what our next dog might be. You may have just convinced me. Who's fertile and when are they expecting?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you Doug and Sinc. Now I shall have to post more pics. I figured that it was easier to post URLs than to flood the ehMac server with all of my doxie pics (13,397 to date).

LGB, we might be breeding Daisy this summer. However, if I showed you my wife's interview form, owners test and physical test, you might try for US citizenship first, declaring yourself as an anarchist who wants to put Ralph Klein in the White House as King. I could bearly pass the test and I failed the physical. It is not easy owning a dachshund, and not one bred by my wife.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Um, er, ah , ahem, I am pretty sure I know what you meant Dr. G., but sometimes words can be misinterpreted, non?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

More doxie pics, including one very rare pic of Little Debbie (of Little Debbie's Den o' Doxies) being attacked by the Fearsome Foursome.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538034.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538036.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538037.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538038.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538039.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538040.html


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks to me like they are "Couch Potatoes" all, Dr. G.!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, my wife is a registered breeder with the Can.Kenel Club and the US Kenel Club. I questioned the same designation as you did, being a bug about syntax and semantics, and I paid the price for this "mistake". A doxie breeder is not to be questioned lightly.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, Sinc, the term "Couch Potatoes" does come to mind..........until you see them in action. Then, think of a SWAT team on steroids.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://shw.fotopages.com/2538190.html 
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538191.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538194.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538196.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538198.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2538199.html


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Formidable, Dr G. formidable. Perhaps if I start soon enough....

My grandmother raised and bred Pomeranians, Cocker Spaniels and Miniature poodles. It was an entertaining household to visit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LBG, you might start by getting a reference from your grandmother. This will be the first of you 109 references by people who have owned dogs, can state that you are mentally competent to own a doxie, can attest to your loyalty, can state that you are financially able to pay for and care for a doxie, and a petition from your neighbors that they will not run you out of the neighborhood when you decide that one doxie is not enough.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> ...It was an entertaining household to visit...


Especially after that unexpected litter of itty-bitty Pocker Spoodles...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Doug, we own a terri-poo ( a terrier/poodle cross). He wants to be a doxie, but is moody when he realizes that he is no doxie.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

> It is not easy owning a dachshund, and not one bred by my wife.


She sounds like the breeder we got Vegas from. While we were there one day we witnessed her tossing 2 different couples out on the rear ends. 

Good to hear she is picky though. You don't want any of those little killers to end up in the wrong hands


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My friends' male Boxer, Busco, had surgery on Tuesday to repair a torn anterior cruciate ligament in his left hind leg. With the collar on, he gets channels 3 through 12 perfectly.









Meanwhile - the girls, Stella and Ryca, are somewhat peeved that Busco has been granted full sofa privileges while he recuperates.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

DG, many problems with dogs are not caused by the dog breed, but rather, the dog breeder.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great pics, Doug. I liked your captions, as well.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ya know Doug, one has to love your sense of Ha Ha!

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

DG, I have known breeders of dogs that just "pump out the pups" and sell them off prior to their 6 week shots. This is way too soon to sell off a pup. As well, they sell them off to anyone, regardless of their abilities to own and care for a dog. Then there are the disreputable breeders of "in" dogs, especially the ones bred for guarding, who breed in bad qualities. 

Our doxies are of a line that has been kept fairly pure, which is why wirehaired doxies with the wild boar coat (which our four have) is not all that common. Abby is not show quality, so we may have her spayed. Daisy is Jack's half-sister, so we won't breed them. Rootie is Daisy's uncle, so we may not breed the two of them. Still, we won't breed her until we are ready, willing and able to care for a litter of pups. We shall see.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Dr.G.
Just wanted to say that your dogs are awesome! Maybe we'll get one for our next dog if we can get Rosie to stop freaking out at the sight of other dogs!!.
Chris


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Moonsocket, actually doxies are quite friendly with other dogs in the house, especially if they are pups growing up around older dogs. They soon take charge when they grow up, but it is a benevolent dictatorship. They allow the other dogs some freedom of movement, and allow the adults in the house to care for them and to pet them on demand.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Dr.G.
I wouldnt worry about the doxies. Its our dog now i would worry about. she's afraid of other dogs and can be quite agressive. She needs help








Chris


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Moonsocket, check out the doxie pic I have entitled "sadness". No other dogs are threatened by doxie pups since they look so sad and helpless. Even Max, our terri-poo who is agressive to other dogs, didn't threaten the doxie pups as they each entered our home.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I see what you mean. I'll print out that photo here at work and take it home to Rosie and see how she feels.


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh my!!! Poor Busco  

Your friends are in for a challenge. It is not easy keeping a boxer calm long enough for injuries to heal.


Dr G, I hear ya! It was an eye opener visiting different breeders when we were looking for a dog.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Moonsocket, actually, a passive doxie like Silent Jack, who has only barked three times in the 15 months we have had him, is a good pet doxie, but he is not as spontaneous in the showring. Pick either a dog for a home pet, or for a show dog.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.fotopages.com/cgi-bin/account.pl?page=4&entry=225303&back=http://www.fotopages.com/cgi-bin/account.pl?page=3

This includes a couple pics of Rags, the dog Deborah brought with her from Calgary, and one of Little Debbie herself.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

It is too bad different ethnics cannot get along as well as some different breeds of animals (pets at least) can.
These aren't the best quality of pictures, but show three of my pets.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Ya gotta love a terrier!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Just gotta love their attitudes too - such a big one for such a small dog. Soooo funny!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, a classic shot. I always like to see animal pics of dogs and cats coexisting. Sadly, that would never happen in our house. Still, the doxies make good guard dogs.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544683.html
http://shw.fotopages.com/2544771.html


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Just too cute. Shakin in my boots. About as frightening as mine - even the shepard!! Kill ya with love.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, in Germany, dachshunds are used to keep German Shepards, Dobermans and Rotweillers in line. For some strange reasons, doxies go for the biggest of the dogs in the group, and when they swarm this dog and bring it down, this dog becomes submissive, as to the other bigger dogs in the group.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

Cameo, one of my friends calls them Terrorists









A guy in Welland who breeds Border Terriers and bred my other friend's Border Border says this: 

"Sometimes ya just gotta pick the lil buggers up and give 'em a shake" 

Somewhere I posted a pic of exactly how to hold a terrier.









The border border's name is 'Holy Terra' .. quite fitting, and she is. Especially the day she and her pals all discovered the joys of a porcupine. It took 2 of us to hold her down AFTER being sedated. Holy Terra indeed. 

Doc - Doxies are terriers too...


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Now I'm scared!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Is that dog chewing on that cat's ear? Yummy.



















2 dogs and 1 daughter. The cat is tough to photograph, maybe some other time.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Yup! Just gnawin away. Cat couldn't care less either. Then again - she would just bide her time and get even when she was full of mischief.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

The Doug mentioned a few pages back (with photo reference) that his friend's boxer required ACL surgery. Ours had the same thing done, seems to be a trend. At the time it was either a new couch or a dog knee. We selected the knee.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

ACL happens lots in Border Collies too. I freak out all the time when they get to running on the ice and stuff. 

My Boss had major surgery a while ago - corn cob obstruction. Removed 3 feet of intestine. He still is freakishly thin. I am at my wit's end with him on it. He is perfectly healthy otherwise, works for me better than he ever has, tons of energy, sigh. I am embarassed to take him out in public he's so thin.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

> The Doug mentioned a few pages back (with photo reference) that his friend's boxer required ACL surgery. Ours had the same thing done, seems to be a trend. At the time it was either a new couch or a dog knee. We selected the knee.


Busco is just fine, the big ol' poop - pretty well back to his old self again, and he's gaining more and more mobility in the afflicted leg as the weeks pass. My friends' vet said that ACL problems aren't uncommon in Boxers.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

This is my seven year old Cocker Spaniel Bailey, who likes to think that she's tough.










And this is Chelsea, my five year old Beagle. She's such a sweetie. 

Chelsea pic

LCML


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

LCML, Chelsea looks a bit like our Rags.

http://shw.fotopages.com/2544766.html


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Not my pet:










This however, is the last of our animal clan, 2 dogs and 1 cat. She rules the roost.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We have the opposite, two cats and one dog, and the dog, a Lhasa Apso named Tao, rules the roost.











Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, check out the pic of Rags a few posts back. She and Tao look somewhat alike.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I love seeing others pets.
Very nice everyone!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

These are My Buddies Loki And Nanou, It's an MSN Group, So Just Click Pictures.... My Real Calling is Cat Photography  
http://groups.msn.com/LokiandNanou/_whatsnew.msnw


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

My dogs are not spoiled!


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Carex, that is one adorable boxer  

And SINC your Lhaso Apso (I probably murdered that spelling) looks like a dark version of my dad's LA/Shih Tzu mix Riley. 

upside down...and right side up....


----------



## mightyscoop1 (Sep 2, 2004)

This is Moose, my 8 month old Chocolate Lab. 
*Get down with the Brown!!!!*


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

Boy, this is a monster thread. Here's my monster:










Sheba, Queen of the Off-Leash Park and Guardian of the Garage.

MacNoob in Winnipeg
(ps - the best pets come from the Humane Society)


----------

